# the youngest is going for a bit of an op.



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

So, William Allyuisious been to see Aunty Karen, our Vet, and he's going to have a lumpectomy on Thursday.

From the beginning, the saga is thus; When the boy was nobbut a pup, he used to have fisty cuffs with a similar Bedlington Terrier pup. And, ( gasp) she bit a hole in his forhead. 

this was fair enough, as, at the time, Billy Wibbs was trying to chew her hind leg off. 

Anyway, the wounded soldier healed in a good enough fashion, and he had a small scar on the swede, between the eyes. This has gradually increased size-wise, and now, its getting to be the size of a broad bean, but pea shaped, ( this makes sort of sense).

So, He's going to have it excised and biopsied on Thursday, and will look like a Monk, going backwards. Dusty will be merciless in taking the Michael.

Thing is, theres only been 1 other occassion he's spent long in the surgury and they snipped off his gentlemans unmentionables. Surprisingly, he has no problem with the Vets place.

Also, of course, we dont bother with Pet Insurance, so the £ 450.00 for the job, is dear, but...in the grand scheme of things, not unreasonable.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Poor likkle man, and poor dadda Bandaid having to pay so much...get petplan !

Hope you are going to be sympafetic and hand feed him lots of treats and bits of cheese and ham..... and not let Dusty take the proverbial too much!! monk indeedy poor chap....

send him over to me old Flinty will look out for him...


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Good Luck! wouldn't bother with Petplan - put £20 a month into a savings account for future. Get some interest and you can pay it out instead of having to beg a company to cos when it gets to a certain age 9 times out of 10 they put premium up or deny it (I know there are lifetime plans out there but you pay for them).

I have clients every day paying shed loads and they big con (just an opinion obviously) if you want to do it do it!

Hope he brave bunny sorry doggy!

Regards

Greenie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree with you Greenie, we gave up with insurance for the pooches when I realised everything seemed to cost a fiver less than the excess.

Anyay, he wont get treat of ham, cheese or anything else. He'll have his kibble and be happy with that. 

As for her......the bitch'll simply try and eat his head....bizarre dog, the shepherd. Frightened of sheep, but kisses and licks bullocks.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hope he is ok...........let us know how he gets on.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I will, and he thanks you.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you a vet then Greenie?? I use petplan because the costs involved with Gt Danes is immense...simple case of the 'runs' cost me over £100, all injections are double cost for normal dogs due to size, even simple stuff like Frontline is more.. A broken bleeding claw...ho don't ask!

So maybe its not financially viable for you with smaller pets but is essential for us with a dog the size of a pony! 

Each to their own, I certainly would prefer to save the money myself...but petplan is accepted everywhere and works for me.

I have the plan that guarentees treatment for life if they have a chronic illness, and as you say its not cheap...but how much is peace of mind??

Edited to say : so far I've had more out of Petplan than I've paid in, and a friend who has danes, had one that had bloat (operated on sucessfully) and then went on to develop a neck problem which was also operated on at great expense...all paid by petplan... so it does work for some people, although like you have noticed somethings do seem to be just a few quid short of the 'claim'......


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

No not a vet but I did say everyone has a choice and it was my opinion. 

My two dachshunds would cost £45 per month over a year £540 so far in the 3 years I have had them they have cost me £300 in total - so as I said its not cost effective for me. But I do save the dosh every month for any such eventuality.

I had a cat a few years ago I insured from birth and she lived to the ripe age of 16 never claimed but when she got to 10 the premium went up almost double even though I had never claimed I thought it was ridiculous considering its more likely to be needed in older age. Hence my previous posting.


Greenie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

The results of Billys operation, as promised.

We popped the boy into karens on the morning, and he cleared off into the surgury without even a look back.......git.....anyhoo, we rang and then picked him up at 4.30 ish.

He trotted quite happily out of the post op room, bit wobbly but otherwise ok.
Had a lampshade on his head, which lasted until we got home, he collapsed in a bit heap in bed, and looked very sorrowful, Dusty...( his girlie co habitant, the Belgian Shepherd) went to see if he was ok, and chewed the lampshade, so we took it off. 

Surgury good, the resultant wound is fabulous, just a nice, very neat line,with internal stitches, and a bit of glue to keep it shut. no sign of any untoward infection or nuffink.

Went back with him, yesterday, Karen was proud of the job and rightly so. 
I had a look at the lumpy thing, which she had removed, and she told me it is a Dermoid.

Apparently, a dermoid, is of single cell origin, which, for reasons unknown mutates, and grows wierd stuff. Inside, ( looking down the microscope) I saw, hair, and other stuff, which Karen told me is Liver cells. Yes, as in Liver.
this mutation, is the same as the sort that sometimes is found in people, the cell origin sometimes does what it does when conception takes place, and transforms into any type of cell anatomically. 

Facinating, non threatening, and brilliantly interesting. Its gone for biopsy now, but no worries.


Bill?............hes bounding all over the place, and has a bit of a bald spot. Looks like a battle scar, 



I cam back from the Rv tonight, and found one of my N.I. medals pinned to his blanket. ( this was the youngest.)

Bloody cheek.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Was William in a lot of pain? I ask, as a friend's daughter has just had a similar op on her back and she had been in tremendous pain for about 8 months. Her dermoid had hair and teeth in it ....Yeeuuuurk ukeright: I'm glad William is making a good recovery.
Lesley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope, doesn't seem to be in pain, doesnt need the ...ahem ..Chicken flavour pain killers.... :roll: :roll: 


Seems to me, that animals seem to shrug off stuff most humans are laid up with f'ages. Me included.


----------

